# Steamgruppe -> Fehler beim erstellen von Diskussionsbeiträgen



## KPV2013 (23. Mai 2013)

*Steamgruppe -> Fehler beim erstellen von Diskussionsbeiträgen*

Hallo,

sowohl in meiner eigenen Steamgruppe also auch im Community-Forum von Steam selbst bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich einen Beitrag schreiben will: 

Beim Erstellen eines neuen Themas ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: Sie haben zu häufig neue Beiträge verfasst und können momentan keinen weiteren Beitrag verfassen

Das lustige daran ist... ich habe noch gar keinen einzigen Beitrag geschrieben 
Ich habe bei meiner Gruppe auch probiert, dass ich die Schreibrechte von Gründer auf Jeder umstelle, aber damit geht es auch nicht. 

Getestete Browser: Firefox und Chrome
AdBlock: deaktiviert


----------



## Shona (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steamgruppe -> Fehler beim erstellen von Diskussionsbeiträgen*

https://support.steampowered.com/ Ticket aufmachen und dort dein Problem schildern 
Da es ein Community Problem ist, kann dir nur der Support von Steam helfen kann.

Das einzige was ich dir raten kann ist es noch über den Client selbst zu versuchen anstatt über Browser


----------



## KPV2013 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steamgruppe -> Fehler beim erstellen von Diskussionsbeiträgen*

Im Client geht es auch nicht. Das mit dem Ticket werde ich mal machen. 
Danke.


----------



## Shona (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steamgruppe -> Fehler beim erstellen von Diskussionsbeiträgen*

Achja der Support braucht bis zu 48 Stunden (oder länger) um zu antworten stell dich also schonmal aufs warten ein   Leider gibt es aber keine schnellere Methode da der deutsche Suppport zu 99% überlastet ist und unterbesetzt.


----------

